# sample t-shirt business plan



## ewpersonalized (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, Eureka here.

Im trying to get my business started but need the finances. I have to get a business plan written. Does anyone have a sample t-shirt business plan available that i can use to modify with my information. Because I have no idea of how to start one. Ive been to all types of websites to get samples but nothing for the t-shirt business. Please can someone help me out.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Parlophone (Feb 8, 2007)

ewpersonalized said:


> Hi, Eureka here.
> 
> Im trying to get my business started but need the finances. I have to get a business plan written. Does anyone have a sample t-shirt business plan available that i can use to modify with my information. Because I have no idea of how to start one. Ive been to all types of websites to get samples but nothing for the t-shirt business. Please can someone help me out.
> 
> Thanks in advance


contact your local SCORE office, they are happy to help for free!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also search the forums for business plan, there have been a few sample ones and tips posted.


----------

